# Midwest Fluffs!!! Your Attention Please!!!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue's annual picnic will be June 25 in Racine WI (about 90 minutes north of Chicago). This event is tail-wagging fun, with good food, speakers, demonstrations and an auction to benefit NMR. Registration information may be found on NMR's website:

MaltesePicnic2016RegistrationForm

There's still time to donate items for auction as well; PM me if you want any additional information.


----------

